# who says you can't grow any strain small



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2008)

ADxGB (Afghan Delight x GodBud) F2's
Bonzai!!!!!!! Can make anything grow low..don't need ruderalis to make it small 
my smallest plant to date.
Started in small pots filled with worm poo and perlite.
vegd 4 weeks. with some topdressing of cow plop compost every other week. Root trimmed and transplanted before flower.
Flower in topsoil with fresh worm poo with FF Big Bloom. Mollassas shot 2 weeks before end.
Got another on topped will post that one l8r.
Veg Lighting: 3000 lumens/sq.ft. of CFL's
Flower first stretch under flos after stretch added 70W HPS. keeping the lumens down during first stretch helped slow vert growth. 
enjoy :48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 27, 2008)

You have a beautiful 10 incher Mutt.

Keep it up.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice set-up Mutt!!


----------



## Stonerman (Sep 27, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, hippie's right that is one hell of a ten incher.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks all. yep last micro grow here..gona tear down for a while, then gona be gettin just a little bit bigger. Got a 1kw digital switchable ballast in the closet. One day I'll get to run that beast soon 
Till then these micro grows have sharpened my skill to go big again. Gona be doing some OD as well next year. 
Thanks for the kind words. next week will be the broke neck one.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2008)

topped and broke its necks a couple time.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 28, 2008)

nice mini-grows, buddy  

mine were smaller, but yers are prettier   :aok:

oh, hey man... I finished harvesting seeds yesterday... wanna try out some Skush, Blush, or KULT? :hubba:

:48:


----------



## andy52 (Sep 28, 2008)

that is so cool.looks great mutt


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2008)

:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

How are you dictating size? Training, pot size, etc.?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha, how cool is that!!!  Love the lil plant.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> How are you dictating size? Training, pot size, etc.?


hey bbp. thanks for taking a look.
it's a combination of pot size short veg period and root trimming. (4weeks of veg) and low lumens till after first stretch. then i transplant and pop on the HPS. By just putting in enough lumens for plant not to starve for light until after stretch helped a great deal on the size.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

those look awesome Mutt...Love the Green Giant in the first post..lol..have a Great break and look forward to seeing your "MEGA" grow..lol,,,take care my friend..and smoke freely


----------



## Mutt (Oct 5, 2008)

Lil dried bud pic. (afghan delight x GodBud) F2's
single cola bonzai was a 1/4 ounce
topped/broke neck one almost a 1/2 oz 
total wattage: 145w (total wattage) CFL/70w HPS combo
Total cost about 1 dollar-2 bucks a month. so 3/4 Oz about 6 bucks
lil tidbit...its worth the extra CFL's with the low watt HPS's got much more dense buds instead of using just CFL's or just low watt HPS.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

That Purple Wreck that got me BPOTM yielded 16 grams. It was about 1 ft and a half tall grown 12/12 from seed. Lil mini plant with no veg. You vegged for 4 weeks and got a plant about the same size. I'm amazed you could keep it so small. Great job!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 5, 2008)

thx bbp. yeah since i went organic...been really easy to micro. chems i notice made it stretch some...root trimming helped too and low light veg. but nothing really stressful, but this adxgb is a pretty hardy pheno.


----------



## WEED HO (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

what kind of light you use for bloom?  did you said 70w HPS? 

this look sweet yours has more than mine when I has amonic strain  heh


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2008)

Lighting:
(1) 70w HPS
(1) 42w CFL
(1) 32W and a 20 sumthin watt (had em lying around)


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

Mutt how did you go quick veg flower and still trim the roots this seems a mystery


----------



## halftoke (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW.....just, WOW.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 14, 2009)

wow mutt, this is great!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey mutt, is your 70 watt hps plugged into a normal household outlet? I really love how you put that 70 watter in there, very good idea.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Mutt how did you go quick veg flower and still trim the roots this seems a mystery


 
i vegged 4 weeks. end of 4th pulled em from the small pot, trimmed em back and popped into a bigger pot. This wont work on sativa/sativa hybrids as there roots still grow during flower. keeping the root system smaller than the pot helps stop the "stretchy" rootbound gets. 



			
				mentalpatient said:
			
		

> Hey mutt, is your 70 watt hps plugged into a normal household outlet? I really love how you put that 70 watter in there, very good idea.


Yeah just bought a HPS flood light from home depot for 70 bucks. extended the socket wires remoted the ballast and hung it vert. but gave that light away. Running 400W MH for flower and 135 watts of flos for veg, and 32W for cloning area. 

Here's a bonzai Blue mystic mom. poppin out 3-5 clones a week in 1" deep of dirt   Cherub has sentimental value so always hanging about the garden.


----------

